# Carriage Hills owners- A warning!



## CSB

I just received my notice to pay my 2010 maintenance fees. They seem to have a new system in place for payment using a credit card. It is suggested "for our convenience" that payment by credit card can be made though a company called Equiant. You should be aware that the payment will be in American dollars.

I will be mailing in my cheque.


----------



## timeos2

*Who manages the property?*

Is Shell still the management company there and do you happen to know the name of the General Manager? 

TIA


----------



## Bill4728

CSB said:


> I just received my notice to pay my 2010 maintenance fees. They seem to have a new system in place for payment using a credit card. It is suggested "for our convenience" that payment by credit card can be made though a company called Equiant. You should be aware that the payment will be in American dollars.
> 
> I will be mailing in my cheque.


MFs paid at my Shell resort are also thru Equiant and also in US$   But since I'm in the US that works for me.


----------



## CSB

Shell Vacations Hospitality seems to be running things. I sent an email to James Davis who is on the Board of Directors and got this reply:

Cindy,

Thank you for bringing this to my attention.  I will look into this and make sure to see that all the owners are informed by some means of communication.

Jim Davis

I just noticed that this is not new this year. My form from last year was the same but I paid the fees earlier since I deposited to RCI before the maintenance fees were due, and therefore did not notice or try to pay the way that they suggested.


----------



## Harmina

*Re : MF's*

Cindy ....I had prepaid my 2010 maintenance fees last year when I spacebanked my unit...it was based on the 2009 fees. I received my invoice last week, it showed $62.CDN owing, which brings it to the 2010 MF's amount.
I called CH accounting department & paid ours with VISA....no problem.


----------



## CSB

Here is the response that I received from Faye Blewett at Carriage Hills. The agent that I spoke to at Equiant gave me the wrong information.



> Jim Davis has forwarded your email to my attention for follow up.  I am very sorry for the confusion regarding the maintenance fee payment.  Please be assured the fees are in Canadian dollars.  We have contacted Equiant so they may follow up directly with the counselor you spoke to.  Again, I apologize for the incorrect information.
> 
> 
> 
> Faye Blewett
> Resort Manager
> Carriage Hills Resort, Carriage Ridge Resort
> Shell Vacations Hospitality
> 90 Highland Dr., RR #1
> Shanty Bay, ON  L0L 2L0




 I called Carriage Hills yesterday to see if they received my cheque because I want to deposit my 2010 week with RCI. A recording comes on when you ask to speak to owner services and states that you have to call Equiant to pay your maintenance fees.


----------



## Harmina

*MF's*

Cindy- when I called to pay the balance of my MF's I called 705-835-5858
I asked to be transferred to accounting...they transferred my call. I received a recording to leave a message & my call would be returned within 48 hours.
My call was returned promptly in less than 48 hours.
My husband actually took that call, he put the balance owing on his VISA.
We received a receipt by e-mail within minutes. The e-mail address that sent the receipt was from equaint.
I will be calling CH this week to bank my 2011 week, the amount that I will need to pay at this time will be what the fee is for 2010 & the balance will be billed to me next year.
The # that I use to do my spacebanking is 705-835-5858 ext.5400....


----------



## CSB

Harmina, I believe that if you want to pay your maintenance fees early in order to spacebank with RCI, you can pay just by calling Carriage Hills accounting. However, if you want to pay the fees when you receive your invoice, the accounting department may not have enough staff to handle the volume so they want you to do it directly to equaint. This is the first year that I left my spacebanking to RCI so late that I am paying my maintenance only as I received the invoice.

Thanks,


----------



## Harmina

*MF's & spacebanking*

Cindy....I had no problem with spacebanking my 2011 week this morning  through CH. Of course, as usual, I had to prepay my MF's  based on the current rate.
I did it directly with the CH reservation. I also, made a payment the other day for the balance for the 2010 deposit through CH's accounting department. I did both transactions directly with CH....no problem. Nothing has changed with the way I spacebank or make my payments since we became owners in 1997.
The only thing different this year, both receipts were e-mailed & that e-mail came from equaint.


----------



## mustanghunk

*Please help me*

Hi my name is Ron and i have timeshares with both Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge. I bought them with my ex gf and now i wish to sell them. Does anyone know how i go about doing this it would be greatly appreciated as i only work seasonal work now and i can't afford them. Thank-you for listening to me. My email is jellybeancomb@hotmail.com


----------

